

The Failure of ActionScript 3 ? - marcusbooster
http://ncannasse.fr/blog/the_failure_of_as3

======
moe
Quote:

 _"I must admit that I'm biased in that review, and I haven't been using so
much AS3 myself."_

Yeah, not knowing _foo_ is definitely the ideal starting point for writing an
article about how much _foo_ sucks...

